# HP tx1308nr (tx1000 series) laptop help

## LJM9000

I have been messing with this laptop for about a week trying to get everything set up. I am having a few problems. 

I will list them out since its easier to see that way

*Sound - ALSA compiled into kernel, but muted and cannot be unmuted. The laptop has a sound mute button, but that does not function (maybe ACPI Problem?)

*TouchScreen - I have the proprietary Xorg touchscreen driver installed. The screen is working but I think the screen size is wrong. 

*Multifunction Buttons - Haven't messed with these at all, maybe if someone could just point me in the right direction. 

Here is all the useful outputs I figured would be needed.

LSPCI

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 02)

```

DMESG

```
Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 (root@lisa) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #13 SMP Tue Oct 30 23:08:41 CDT 2007

Command line: root=/dev/sda3 noapic acpi_irq_balance irqfixup irqdebug pci=biosirq pci=nomsi acpi_osi="!Linux" acpi_os_name="Windows 2006"

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003bf00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf00000 - 000000003bf14000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf14000 - 000000003bf80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf80000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

PCI: Unknown option `biosirq'

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 245504) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F8940, 0014 (r0 HP    )

ACPI: RSDT 3BF0AE39, 0040 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 3BF13B16, 0074 (r1 HP     MCP51M    6040000 PTL_    F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 3BF0AE79, 8C9D (r1 HP       MCP51M  6040000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 3BF14FC0, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 3BF13B8A, 0206 (r1 HP     POWERNOW  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: MCFG 3BF13D90, 003C (r1 HP       MCFG    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: HPET 3BF13DCC, 0038 (r1 PTLTD  HPETTBL   6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 3BF13E04, 005E (r1 HP         APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 3BF13E62, 0028 (r1     HP $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SLIC 3BF13E8A, 0176 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        1)

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003bf00000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 245504) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003bf00000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      157

    0:      256 ->   245504

On node 0 totalpages: 245405

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1870 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2071 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 3300 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 238108 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: Skipping IOAPIC probe due to 'noapic' option.

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

MPTABLE: OEM ID: nVIDIA   MPTABLE: Product ID: C51-MCP51    MPTABLE: APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Processors: 2

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009d000 - 000000000009e000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d2000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 37872 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 240179

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 noapic acpi_irq_balance irqfixup irqdebug pci=biosirq pci=nomsi acpi_osi="!Linux" acpi_os_name="Windows 2006"

Misrouted IRQ fixup support enabled.

This may impact system performance.

ACPI: Disabled _OSI(Linux)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 797.853 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 17f0000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 960284k/982016k available (3984k kernel code, 21336k reserved, 2209k data, 348k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1597.33 BogoMIPS (lpj=3194662)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: Overriding _OS definition to 'Windows 2006'

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0ca0)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12466465

Detected 12.466 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1598.94 BogoMIPS (lpj=3197881)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 stepping 01

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=490

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - e06fffff

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

ACPI: System BIOS is requesting _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: Please test with "acpi_osi=!Linux"

Please send dmidecode to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

NET: Registered protocol family 23

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x2000-0x203f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: c4000000-c7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c9000000-c91fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: c8000000-c8ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

SGI XFS with large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (46 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver ub

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0103c:30bf bound to 0000:00:14.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 241

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev f1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x3080-0x3087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Slimtype DVD A DS8A1H, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, (U)DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LTID] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000130b0 ctl 0x00000000000130a6 bmdma 0x0000000000013090 irq 10

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000130a8 ctl 0x00000000000130a2 bmdma 0x0000000000013098 irq 10

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: FUJITSU MHW2160BH PL, 891F, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHW2160B 891F PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 11, io mem 0xc0005000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 10, io mem 0xc0004000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-2.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver berry_charge

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

i2c /dev entries driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

input: eGalax INC. USB TouchController as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v2.10 Pointer [eGalax INC. USB TouchController] on usb-0000:00:0b.1-2.3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.1 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC660VD/ALC861VD, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA NVidia at 0xc0000000 irq 9

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.5

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xb (1900 MHz), vid 0x11

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x12

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x13

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x1e

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x180b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input6

XFS mounting filesystem sda3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda3

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 348k freed

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB 2.0 Camera (0c45:62c0)

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LK3E] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:43:07 PDT 2007

ndiswrapper version 1.49rc4 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:576): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LK1E] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 11

wlan0: ethernet device 00:1a:73:9d:5b:57 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4311.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k

eth0: no link during initialization.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

LSMOD

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper           185728  0 

nvidia               8107704  26 

uvcvideo               43908  0 

```

XORG.CONF

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "EETI" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "EETI"

   Driver "egalax"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

   Option "Parameters" "/etc/egalax.cal"

   Option "ScreenNo" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "C51 PCI Express Bridge"

   BusID       "PCI:0:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "MCP51 PMU"

#   BusID       "PCI:0:10:3"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

grub.conf

Saw the second one on a forum and they said those kernel options fixed their problems.

```

title Gentoo

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-r8-2 root=/dev/sda3

title=Test

title=Test

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-r8-2 root=/dev/sda3 noapic acpi_irq_balance irqfixup irqdebug pci=biosirq pci=nomsi acpi_osi="!Linux" acpi_os_name="Windows 2006"

```

----------

## LJM9000

.config that was not working removed.Last edited by LJM9000 on Thu Nov 01, 2007 7:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LJM9000

Sound Issue has been solved. I compiled a new kernel without alsa support and masked the current alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1 package and emerged alsa-driver-1.0.15 which has the needed support built in. Once I get the touchscreen working I will post a guide with the steps needed to get all the functionality.

----------

## LJM9000

Forgot to post that I have the touchscreen working like a charm. It works a million times better in Gentoo than it did in Vista (not a suprise).

I downloaded the EETI drivers from here: http://210.64.17.161:1182/web20/TouckDriver/linuxDriver.htm

Note: Don't waste your time with the evtouch drivers. I couldn't get them to compile under 64bit at all. 

Some notes about the EETI drivers, make sure you have EventInterface built into the kernel as well as hiddev. Although the drivers support other forms of input, the only one that results in a working touchpad is when you use the hiddev driver. After that is built into the kernel and you have the drivers installed and xorg edited everything else works like a charm.

I have yet to have time to work on the multifunction keyboard parts. 

Let me know if anyone needs help with the audio or touchscreen

----------

## Vineus

 *LJM9000 wrote:*   

> Forgot to post that I have the touchscreen working like a charm. It works a million times better in Gentoo than it did in Vista (not a suprise).
> 
> Some notes about the EETI drivers, make sure you have EventInterface built into the kernel as well as hiddev. Although the drivers support other forms of input, the only one that results in a working touchpad is when you use the hiddev driver. After that is built into the kernel and you have the drivers installed and xorg edited everything else works like a charm.
> 
> 

 

You saved my life on that  :Smile: 

I have noticed 2 problems:

* when you rotate the screen you have to recalibrate it

* on software like xjournal, the screen is absolutely not calibrated. I suppose xjournal take coordinates directly from the driver when Touchkit only configure a virtual mouse and just add differences acquiered during calibration to what the driver actually returns to generate mouse coordinates.

The last thing is very annoying, does this happened with evtouch ?

----------

## Vineus

I started a HOWTO:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_HP_tx1000

feel free to add / correct information

----------

